# What's  Your IQ?



## Kabigon (Jul 3, 2008)

Err I saw this post on Lugia's Island before it went downhill and I planned to make it a year ago but kept forgetting.  Anyways, you basically go to an IQ site such as Test Cafe and just take an IQ test.  It probabaly should be known that these tests aren't always accurate or something like that but its an estimate or something.  So it can be really low or high depending on what you do.

Anyways, I got a 122 which I think is really good compared to what I do at school but again it may not be accurate but I think its safe to assume that it should be somewhere around this.  So give it a try and be truthful.


----------



## Valor (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't care for those sites. I'm just going to rely on my latest ACT score, which is a 29.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

I got 120, but I'm just mentioning it. I don't want to brag about it. I know there are lots of people out there that are way smarter than me.
For example, Alakazam.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think it'd be fair to state my IQ to others, if you get what I mean. But if you absolutely want me to post it, I can. Anyway, somewhere I heard that George Bush's IQ is 125.

If you're wondering, it's 146


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that putting a number on somebody's level of intelligence is pointless. I could understand taking the test out of curiosity just to see what you get, but flaunting about your score as if it were some sort of trophy is moronic. 

I myself judge a person's level of intelligence by observing them and maybe talking to them myself. I don't trust some random number from a flawed measurement.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Come to think of it, I have the same opinion. Intelligence shouldn't be measured by numbers; after all, intelligence isn't the only factor that affects who in the world is most superior. Why would putting a number on it be important?


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

I got 139 on the Detailed I.Q. :P

Dang, can't get to the others without a username >_>


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 3, 2008)

156 on a test done by a hospital, so it is FAR more accurate than an internet test :D

BTW, And this isn't to brag, it is just so you know where you are (also, I could have it wrong, but this is how I remember it. Can't remember the source though, it was years ago...):

<60 = Retarded
60-80 = Slow
80-120 = Average
120-140 = Gifted
140< = Genius


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 3, 2008)

My mom apparently had me tested when I was a kid, and I don't know the exact numbers, but I was ranked in something like the top 2%. Supposedly this makes me a genius, but she refuses to show me the papers for this as much as I've asked her to, so I'm pretty sure she's just BSing me and trying to raise my self-confidence or something. Also, for what it's worth, I don't believe you can really score intelligence with a number - There's just too much to consider, and way too many areas to be gifted _in_ for one standard test to be able to gauge. I know some people who I consider to be pretty smart, but I doubt they'd do well on such a test. And the other way around, too. Ya know?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 3, 2008)

Last time I got tested for this, I think was 1st grade, where I got a 126 or something. When tested recently (a requirement of my school is annual testing, mine was in April) I got well above college level in most linguistic subjects. Hell, I got AT LEAST college level in everything except math subjects, where I'm still at 8th grade level. But what can I say? Whenever I try to do math, it tends to make me feel dizzy and gives me a headache for some odd reason and then I can't focus. :/

Yeah.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't agree with taking online tests for IQ measures. xD They only measure general "intelligence"-- one could be an artistic genius, or a literary genius, and bomb one of those tests.

... but as a general thing, depending on the test I usually get around 140 on IQ tests, and I've taken a lot over the years out of boredom. >.>;


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Wymsy and Gardevoir have a point. Intelligence shouldn't be marked in numbers, but in... uh...
Anyway, I also like Ahouji's idea. There are many subjects in which you could have "intelligence," and almost none in another, so this is just mathematical intelligence, isn't it?


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

I've only done a few internet ones, but they're always really low; somewhere in the 70s. I'm absolutely hopeless at any kind of mental arithmatic. 
I'm not too fussed; I can use a calculator decently enough, and I'd sooner be good with people than with numbers :D


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

I got 144 on the quiz but on my hospital one it was 147. Personally these internet quizzes for IQ will never be close.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 3, 2008)

Took that test and got 147 which is gifted apparently
:B


----------



## Adriane (Jul 3, 2008)

165. Can't say if that's realistic or not ?_?


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

I got 110 on that one. Not bad, by my standards.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't trust online IQ tests. I did one a few times in a row and it looked something like:
26, 150, 201, 76, 87, 139, 140

So... uh.... yeah. Not sure where the 26 came from. =P


----------



## @lex (Jul 3, 2008)

I've taken so many IQ tests and I always seem to get different results -_- But on this one I got 148. Either I'm just as smart as many of you, or this test is stupid.

But, then again, IQ tests are fun :P


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

125. Yay! Above average intelligence!


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 3, 2008)

I got a 137, but this isn't probably that accurate. Hopefully...


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 3, 2008)

IQ tests also depend on _what you're measured against._ Someone measured against the background population of the US would have a higher IQ than, say, someone measured against the background population of Oxford University.

IQ's certainly not the be all and end all of intelligence.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 3, 2008)

122 and I didn't even know half the questions.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 3, 2008)

I got 136. Which is surprising because I usually get average scores on these tests. D:!


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 3, 2008)

117. 

It was all interpretation and math, and I suck at both. XD

Then again, I've always been a all B student in every class except math, which I passed this year with a C-... 

I just don't see how math relates to everything like people say it does. Logic, yes. Math, no.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I've only done a few internet ones, but they're always really low; somewhere in the 70s. I'm absolutely hopeless at any kind of mental arithmatic.
> I'm not too fussed; I can use a calculator decently enough, and I'd sooner be good with people than with numbers :D


Same here. I mean, why do they ask you so many math questions? Just because you suck at math, doesn't mean you're not intelligent. And I really suck at all those: "If blah is better than bleep, and whatever is worse than blah, then is bleep better than whatever?" questions. I HATE those, my mind is just too slow to think about it, it'd take me like seriously, 10 minutes to figure it out. They confuse the hell out of me.

I'm surprised at my result, 119. I didn't know most of the questions, I just answered true to most of them. But I don't see this test as very accurate, nor do I believe that intelligence can be measured in numbers.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 3, 2008)

> If blah is better than bleep, and whatever is worse than blah, then is bleep better than whatever?


I just clicked random answers on those. :P

Screw spending an hour trying to figure out if Jane is taller than Joe when I could be spending that hour actually doing something.

Yes, sleeping counts as something.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And I really suck at all those: "If blah is better than bleep, and whatever is worse than blah, then is bleep better than whatever?" questions. I HATE those, my mind is just too slow to think about it, it'd take me like seriously, 10 minutes to figure it out. They confuse the hell out of me.


Haha, I was talking to my sister about IQ tests earlier and I was describing the questions like that; "If Harry is three times taller than Sam who is half as short as Fred and his second cousin Alex is 5'3", what did Susan have for lunch?"

I've never met any of these people ;~;


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 3, 2008)

147 here.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 4, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Same here. I mean, why do they ask you so many math questions? Just because you suck at math, doesn't mean you're not intelligent. And I really suck at all those: "If blah is better than bleep, and whatever is worse than blah, then is bleep better than whatever?" questions. I HATE those, my mind is just too slow to think about it, it'd take me like seriously, 10 minutes to figure it out. They confuse the hell out of me.
> 
> I'm surprised at my result, 119. I didn't know most of the questions, I just answered true to most of them. But I don't see this test as very accurate, nor do I believe that intelligence can be measured in numbers.


When in doubt, answer true!  Twas what I did.  And I know that IQ can't be measured in numbers but its just curious to see what you get and stuff.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 5, 2008)

internet tests are utter bullshit (with the possible exception of that one test on the MENSA website since I presume they know what they're talking about).

that said, IQ in general is a pretty terrible idea to begin with since it tests a very limited field of capabilities.



> And I know that IQ can't be measured in numbers but its just curious to see what you get and stuff.


what. I think you mean intelligence can't be measured in numbers?


----------



## Falthor (Jul 5, 2008)

It's strange how I normally get the same range of scores on every IQ test I take.  I took one elsewhere and got a 140.  I trust that IQ Test the most since it's, supposedly, "the best there is!".  In other words, this IQ Test declares that I am a genius.  Eh, I wouldn't go to _those_ extremes.


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Err I saw this post on Lugia's Island before it went downhill and I planned to make it a year ago but kept forgetting.  Anyways, you basically go to an IQ site such as Test Cafe and just take an IQ test.  It probabaly should be known that these tests aren't always accurate or something like that but its an estimate or something.  So it can be really low or high depending on what you do.
> 
> Anyways, I got a 122 which I think is really good compared to what I do at school but again it may not be accurate but I think its safe to assume that it should be somewhere around this.  So give it a try and be truthful.


I used to have a therapist and he said is was 184. And plus, you would not believe how much stuff Lugia's Island stole from Butterfree.


----------



## Minish (Jul 5, 2008)

I hate IQs with a fiery passion. I hate the 'Able, Gifted and Talented' list at school, I hate all this sort of crap that like to lump 'geniuses' together and 'smart' and 'stupid' and all this utter _shit_, I really do.

I don't care what mine is, because the results to these tests will just have no impact whatsoever. The only thing that could possibly have any accuracy is the IQ test thing that happens annually on British TV, that I like to do, but I only ever get about 90 or 100 and yeah, not trying to be vain/arrogant here or anything, but if you're going by these tests, I am _not_ 90 OR 100.

I just hate IQs full stop. In fact, anyone who says 'well MY IQ is 140' to me at school, acting like they're somehow cleverer than me because some internet test told them that, instantly gets _deducted_ 50 IQ points. :D

I got 134 on that other test, which is rather mental considering pretty much everyone on this thread got over 100. I'm not saying there are stupid people on TCoD, but isn't around 90 to 100 or something supposed to be average?


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 5, 2008)

117. I'm tired. *yawns*


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 6, 2008)

Ugh, I woudn't believe in that stuff if I were you. Internet IQ test are as accurate as a liars lie. You can't measure intelligence in numbers since you can't ask every question in the world.And because someone sucks at math doesn't mean their not smart.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 6, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> I'm not saying there are stupid people on TCoD, but isn't around 90 to 100 or something supposed to be average?


Around 100 is average but having an IQ of 90 means the person's pretty fucking stupid.

I don't know I suppose I have like 30 or something.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 6, 2008)

Hawkfish said:


> Ugh, I woudn't believe in that stuff if I were you. Internet IQ test are as accurate as a liars lie. You can't measure intelligence in numbers since you can't ask every question in the world.And because someone sucks at math doesn't mean their not smart.


Thanks for the deep thought, but chances are if someone takes it seriously like you seem to imply they do, they're not going to get a very high score anyway.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jul 6, 2008)

I got a 159 on the detailed IQ test on TestCafe, which proves how inaccurate it is.

Took the emotion test thing. My weakest thing:



> *Social Awareness *
> Recognizing your emotional strengths is equally important. For example, strong assertiveness can be positive, assuming you are not domineering in conversations and relationships. Strong empathy can be beneficial, as long as you don't put the interests of others before your own well-being. Moderation is the key to successfully handling your emotions.



Strongest is empathy.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

bobbyjkl said:


> I used to have a therapist and he said is was 184. And plus, you would not believe how much stuff Lugia's Island stole from Butterfree.


Like what?  I know a few things but other than that...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, 115 for me.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 7, 2008)

This thing said I have an IQ of 135.  The big, "smart" psychologists at the hospital said I had an IQ of 160, or something like that.

Many also said I had A.D.D. 

And they suggested I entered the Boy Scouts.

It's pretty obvious psychologists and IQ tests are the biggest piles of bullcrap on the face of this or any other planet.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 7, 2008)

like a MILLION

seriously all these things test is how good you are at taking IQ tests


----------



## octobr (Jul 7, 2008)

341


and two-thirds.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

Valor said:


> my latest ACT score, which is a 29.


Hee, my latest ACT score is 30. ;)

But, on that IQ test, I got 137.


----------



## s k (Jul 7, 2008)

On the test linked in the first post, I got 151.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got 99.  I'm an average person!


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

104.
 I'm average according to this test.

 I would not believe a Internet IQ test for anything however.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 8, 2008)

I got 104. Lower than I thought...


----------



## Keltena (Jul 9, 2008)

Random internet tests say my IQ is around 135, whatever that counts for. (And this one says it's 164, so, uh... o.o)


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 9, 2008)

O.O
I doubt that thing is accurate, but it said:
Congratulations!
Your general IQ score is 143.

A person whose IQ score falls in the range of 129-143 is considered to be "highly intelligent".


----------



## Eevee (Jul 9, 2008)

Boy it sure is an amazing coincidence that everyone who takes one of those online IQ tests is way above average.


----------



## Empoleon (Jul 10, 2008)

145, but on other tests I get around 130.


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 10, 2008)

I really hate the idea that IQ tests measure intelligence, but I took some short random online one and got 127. Meh.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

133...

That's about where I score on most internet IQ tests.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 11, 2008)

The site tells me:
Congratulations!
Your general IQ score is 142. 

Wow. Oo
Of course It's probably not right ^^"


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 13, 2008)

I got 155 on the internet one.  I need to take a real one.  A year and a half ago, I got 35th in the state at the state level math contest (I think there were like over 150 people there).  I don't think internet IQ tests are as accurate as real ones.

EDIT: Do you think listening to music at the same time would give you a better score?


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

around 155-ish


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 13, 2008)

148, and a 27 on the ACT. Go me.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 14, 2008)

I got 144. I feel special.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 14, 2008)

IQ testing is a load of bull to me because you have to be from a white Caucasian society for it to test properly.

_Congratulations!
Your general IQ score is 147.
_

And this thing isn't true anyway, real IQ tests can take hours.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 14, 2008)

^ I actually got my score from a real, non-crap IQ test.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 18, 2008)

145, which I think is quite good for my age. I also think that real IQ tests would take for ever, so this is completely and utterly wrong.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

I had my IQ tested when I was 5. My overall score was 157, but when split down into verbal and quantitative, my verbal score was more or less average, while my quantitative score was off the charts.

More recently, I took the SATs when I was 11, got a perfect 800 in math and 1300 overall. And I graduated from University with a Math degree at 16.

So, yeah...


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

I got my IQ tested recently (in an official test with a margin of error of plus or minus 5 points), and it was measured at 154 overall (verbal was at about 127, but everything else was very high). In other words, I'm in the top 0.016 percent of the population, IQ-wise. From TestCafe, though, I got 169. *lol*


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2008)

142.

lol wut

I mean.. English isn't even my mother language ._.' This *surely must be wrong*.


----------

